# Where to go? Advice please.



## Sandy737 (Sep 14, 2013)

I appreciate this is such a broad question and asked a thousand times before, but would love to hear from anyone with experience of more than one location so they can offer comparisons.

I have an interview in 2 weeks for a new job to live & work in Spain. Initially on my own, with the boss coming out to visit when she can, then, if it works out long term, sell up in the UK and move out for good. Buying with a view to doing a the property up, as I have some experience of doing this.

They have a number of places (list below) I can choose from but I have to select 1 of them at the interview. I have been to Spain & the Canaries many times but only as a tourist. I would welcome any comments. I will accept the job if offered so HAVE to make the decision.

Las Palmas (Gran Canaries)
Alicante
Malaga

With a possibility of next year;
Barcelona
Madrid
Palma


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

My vote and I have never been there so have very little to base it on would be Las Palmas.But only if I could live out on the mountain somewhere, I have no idea what sort of commute that would make.

Depends are you a city person or suburbs or country?
If that makes sense.


----------



## Sandy737 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Mountain of GC*

Hi Pezcat, thanks for your input.
Why would you choose the mountain of GC?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If your work is going to leave you with enough free time to travel, I'd go to Madrid, Barcelona, or Alicante. That of course is presuming that you'd like to travel around and see different places in the country. There are loads of different destinations that you can reach easily from these three places. If you don't like cities you can live outside. Things get rural pretty quickly outside of the cities in Spain.
Each place has its set of negatives too though like extreme heat in Madrid during the summer. Lots of tourists and touristy places near Alicante. In Barcelona Catalan and referendum fever might get to you etc.
GC might be a good place to be if you just want to stay put. It's more difficult to visit other places in Spain from there. Personally I couldn't stand to be in a tourist centre, but I presume there are plenty of quieter places to stay (I've never been). Also you say you've already been there so maybe that's a good thing for you or a negative


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Sevilla or Cordoba are both beautiful.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Out of your list I'd give Malaga a try. Beautiful city with a thriving cultural life.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> Sevilla or Cordoba are both beautiful.


So's Cuenca but then that's not on the list either


----------



## Sandy737 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate you all taking the time to post and help me with this agonising decision. If only I had more time. I'm a 50 y/o professional, grown up kids that will no doubt expect a free holiday, plays a lot of tennis, not a fan of the city, but no hermit either. The idea of living on the mountain in GC intrigued me.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Not much tennis on a mountain!! Lots of tennis in Nerja and also a good night life for your grown up kids when they have a holiday!! Also, a little north of Nerja, you can live in fairly remote location in the mountains with the coast and everything else just 40 minutes away or less...


----------



## monik (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Sandy,

I'm Spanish and from Madrid. I love my city and I don't like to live in the city center because it's not child friendly. That's why I live on the outskirts, not very far away from the mountains. In Madrid we don't have beaches but here you are going to find most of the things you are not going to have in other places as museums, theaters, concerts, etc.

I love going to Malaga on holidays because of its weather. It's not so hot as other coast and many towns are not so crowded in summer.

From Madrid, you are able to visit many other cities only driving by car: Salamanca, Toledo, Barcelona, etc.


----------



## xxxxxxxMilesofSpain (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Sandy,

Wow how exciting! Malaga would also be my 1st choice as its got it all including an international airport!

Good luck!


----------

